

Show HN: My Early Morning Project - BoxRowSeat - jeffclark
http://www.boxrowseat.com/how-it-works

======
caublestone
I love the idea, especially that you aren't trying to create another ticket
marketplace but utilizing the networks already being used.

This is a really great MVP and I think some design consulting could push it
over the top to help marketing (it's kind of annoying having to scroll down
the page and read so much text). Check out <http://cherry.com/> for some idea.

I am confused on the fee though, as low as $2.00? Now I'm thinking well how
high could it be! Is it a percent? Does that percent change based on how much
I sell the ticket for? It also feels like the evil Ticketmaster service fee. I
know this is where you plan to make your money, but I would fine tune it to
make it more transparent.

Great job! "Early to bed, early to rise, makes a young man healthy, wealthy,
and wise."

~~~
jeffclark
Thanks! I like the Cherry site. The plan is to make a landing page with this
information (targeted to one network, like craigslist), with that design :)

The fee is based on the ticket-selling price. After sleeping and reading your
comment, you're right: I should definitely be more obvious about that...

------
jeffclark
I've been a season ticket holder for the Boston Bruins a few years.

It's hard to attend all 40-something home games (plus playoffs), so I
frequently sell off my tickets on craigslist or to friends.

This requires a ridiculous amount of work in coordinating with interested
buyers, sharing personal information and meeting up with strangers (who often
bail without notice).

I built BoxRowSeat as a way to sell my tickets quickly, securely and without
any interaction on my part as the seller.

And I'd love your feedback :)

